# My hang tags



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wanted to post some pics of my hang tags. I just got them in the mail today, and I must say that I am absolutley 100% satisfied. What do you guys think?


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

What information did you include on the reverse side or are they both the same?

Either way that's a nice looking tag


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

They are blank on the other side. Im not sure what im going to put on the backs yet, I was thinking I was going to hand write some stuff saying thank you or something along those lines. I know it will get tedious but I will deal with it at this point


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

cool tags i think they look good i'll be in the market for some soon who did your work? http://www.four-ts.com


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

nice tag, nice design.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

DanielJay said:


> They are blank on the other side. Im not sure what im going to put on the backs yet, I was thinking I was going to hand write some stuff saying thank you or something along those lines. I know it will get tedious but I will deal with it at this point


Since you're doing that I recommend that you use something that will really stand out on the black like a shimmery silver or something like that.

I bought a shirt a couple of years ago that had a signed back hang tag and it was signed in silver and it really made it stand out to me


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

tone1tees said:


> cool tags i think they look good i'll be in the market for some soon who did your work? http://www.four-ts.com


 
GotPrint did them. Took about a week and a half to get but im really happy with them.


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Those look fantastic


----------



## Driven1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree! Those tags look good! Very clean


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

DanielJay said:


> GotPrint did them. Took about a week and a half to get but im really happy with them.


 ok i check out the site and it seems cool, but i see they don't inculed the string for the hang tags,so what did u do for the strings where did you get your strings from? thanks


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

also what was the cost?


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

They dont come with the strings, its just the tag with your design on it. Im going to buy a tagging gun from ebay to pop them on there, kinda looks like staple gun. Cost $41 for 250 including shipping for the tags.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice tags & good price. I think I'll place an order


----------

